# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  An idea on how to insert a lintel from one side of a brick wall without supports

## thrifty

I realise this is a common question. Almost all of the posts I've read involve using a prop to support the brick structure above before cutting away bricks and installing a lintel, especially if it's a load bearing wall. 
However, I really want to avoid the use of an acro prop with needles or strongboy because: a) the concrete floor underneath is strongly sloped (external wall), b) I don't have much overhead room (internal wall), c) it costs money to hire, and d) I have no experience with it. So, I've thought of a way of installing a lintel that doesn't involve supports and can be done with access to only one side of the wall. But, I want to run it by the experienced people here before actually doing it! 
My specific situation:
External load bearing double-brick wall with cavity. The internal wall is supporting floor joists and the external wall is supporting the roof. The opening is at the basement level with single level above. Lime mortar. 
The plan:
Grind out the mortar in horizontal sections of 150 mm at 100 mm deep (only leaving 10 mm of mortar under the other face of the brick), then insert a 150 mm long piece of 16 x 8 mm flat bar under and near the face of the brick. (The flat bar supports the brick on the side where the mortar has been removed.) Keep doing this for the full span of the lintel. Then push back every third flat bar to pump mortar into the entire joint. Then push in a 150 x 90 x 8 mm angle lintel (so 82 mm (90 - 8 mm) goes under the brick). The mortar can't escape via the other end because of the 10 mm mortar left in place, the flat bar gets embedded in the new mortar between the original mortar and lintel. At no time in the process are the bricks left unsupported. Once the lintel is in place and the mortar set, cut out the opening below.  
Will it work?

----------


## Brickie

No.

----------


## jiggy

please please  video this and put it on You tube !!

----------


## thrifty

What will cause the failure? For example, will the bricks split in the middle because they're only supported on the sides?

----------


## Brickie

> What will cause the failure? For example, will the bricks split in the middle because they're only supported on the sides?

  Employ an expert and save yourself either time in hospital or court. :Inlove:

----------


## Makisan

Find a local builder, give him/her a carton of beer and borrow a prop/needle 
for the cost of borrowing/hiring a prop and needle the grief you save will be a bargain.  
If there was a way to do it on the cheap every man and his dog would use that method

----------


## Brickie

> Find a local builder, give him/her a carton of beer and borrow a prop/needle

  The days of doing stuff for a slab of beer are long gone.
The builder lends you stuff for beer, you hurt yourself in the process using the builders gear, where does the builder stand legally?

----------

